# Vacation Pictures!



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

We went of vacation for a week to North Carolina, the Outer Banks in Salvo. We went to my (rich) Uncle's house that is only a block from the beach. It was beautiful and we had a great time! It was my mother, father, sister, nephew, her husband, my friend and three dogs: Hunter (mine), Champ (Boston terrier/my sister's) and Apollo (Boxer/my sister's).

When we first arrived, Hunter was happy to get out of the car. It was an eight hour trip.










We went to the beach right away. It was Hunter's first time and the first thing he did was try to eat the sand, then drink the water Lol. After that he figured out it was a very large playground.



















I have a weeks worth of photos, so please bare with me (they had no internet down there). I hope you enjoy.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

The other way...lol










Resting.










More...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Checking out the water, but not quite sure of it yet.










My friend flying his kite. Hunter tried to chase it and I had just told him thats a 'no no'. Lol.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Took him back to the water. Hes about to have his first taste.










Running away from an oncoming wave.



















more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

That little piece of seaweed caught his attention. I love how he looks, lol.










Then I took him up to rest in the shade of the umbrella for a bit.










I had to tie him to the umbrella and tell him to stay, or else he would have following me back downt to the water.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

We sat out on the deck and caught a beautiful sunset.










We let all the dogs out to look around and my father was down the driveway. They were very interested in watching the top of his head. 



















more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

They are all tired after the journey.




























more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Until, of course, we sat down for dinner! Then they had to sniff around for tid bits. Excuse my nephew's head. 










They weren't the only beggars. We had visitors out on the deck.










And then it was time to play.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Round 1. Champ (Boston) and Apollo (boxer). Ding ding ding.










Round 2. Champ eyes up Hunter.










Round 3. Champ appears to be victorious.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Some more sleep for Apollo.










While champ gets his reward. Lot of pets!










It was cloudy the next day.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

But we took the dogs up to the beach anyhow, and they still had fun! I tried to get action shots but they were fast!










Blah, blurry.



















more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Tasty sand.










This was Champ's first time at the beach as well. He HATED it! He remained huddled by my fathers feet the whole time and actually got scared by the wind and got off his leash. He has no recall (I'll be working on this since my sister won't) and we ended up chasing him down the beach. Luckily someone caught him. We never brought him back, lol.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Walking back with us after capture. (Notice how my sister is not holding the leash, once again. *smacks self*)










Apollo on the leash.










Champ, huddled at my fathers feet. He wasn't having a good time. =(










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

But Apollo was!










Blurry.










There was another dog there but I could only catch it's butt.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Resting.










Champ, begging us to go home, which we did shortly after.



















more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Leashing everyone up.










Right before we left, we met a poodle/lab mix.










The next night, we went to the beach for a night bondfire. Hunter and Apollo came.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

We put a pillow for my nephew to lay on and Hunter stole it.










Now just some random pictures around the house and some at the beach.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Champ and my father.



















more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Getting love from my mother.










Innocent eyes.










Watching the seagulls on the deck.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Got some shots of the seagulls that were always ready for food handouts.










more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Another sunset.



















almost done...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Gave all of them treats.




























more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Basking in the sun.










Out in the small yard.



















more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Pictures of what the beach looked like. It was raining and we took Hunter and Apollo up on the last day.










little more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Posing for their last beach trip.










Washing them off after we got back to the house.



















more...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Hunter sleeping on the car ride home.










Hes so cute.










THE END.

I have some videos of Hunter and Apollo on the beach on the last day, I'll see if I can get them up too...

Lets see if this works...

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v248/uploades/?action=view&current=DSCI0795.flv


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL, you weren't kidding when you said it was a week's worth of pictures. Well it looks like you all had fun. Very scary about Champ getting away! I wish I could let Marge run loose on the beach but I don't trust her recall in the event of a loud noise or scary thing popping up. So I am certainly envious of you. Also happy to see Hunter got over his fear of the camera.. didn't he used to not let you take pics?


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Aha! I think that link works so here is the rest of the videos. They are all pretty short. Just of them running along the beach.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v248/uploades/?action=view&current=DSCI0796.flv

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v248/uploades/?action=view&current=DSCI0797.flv

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v248/uploades/?action=view&current=DSCI0798.flv

Last one is my favorite.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v248/uploades/?action=view&current=DSCI0799.flv

Sorry for the shaky camera. It was REALLY windy and a bit rainy. =P



MissMutt said:


> LOL, you weren't kidding when you said it was a week's worth of pictures. Well it looks like you all had fun. Very scary about Champ getting away! I wish I could let Marge run loose on the beach but I don't trust her recall in the event of a loud noise or scary thing popping up. So I am certainly envious of you. Also happy to see Hunter got over his fear of the camera.. didn't he used to not let you take pics?



Thanks! Yeah, Champ WAS NOT happy to be there and I think he would have ran all the way home if someone hasn't been there to catch him. Yes, Hunter used to be afraid of the camera, but as you can see he is much better now. He still gets a little shy and doesn't like to be suprised by it, but atleast he doesn't hide behind things like he used to.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe it's too many pictures...I think I'm driving everyone off. *squeek* 

Sorry if it is too many pictures.


----------



## jcrattigan6557 (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun! Your dogs are adorable!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

jcrattigan6557 said:


> Looks like you guys had a lot of fun! Your dogs are adorable!


Thank you for replying. I only own the mutt.


----------



## YouMeandPupMakes3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, amazing pictures. I wish I were at the beach! I love the beach!


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice pictures! Belle enjoyed the fine-looking boy who showed up in a few of them. Oh Belle, sometimes you're so embarassing! 

Seriously though, it looked like a good time.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Sloth said:


> Very nice pictures! Belle enjoyed the fine-looking boy who showed up in a few of them. Oh Belle, sometimes you're so embarassing!
> 
> Seriously though, it looked like a good time.


Haha, I'll have to pass that on to my friend. Any admirer, canine or human, would do him good. Lol.

Thanks, it was really fun!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I loved the one with the "innocent eyes" from Apollo. lol.

It looks like the dogs had a blast! I bet Hunter was wore out, eh?

Looks like fun. : )


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I never really noticed how darn cute Hunter is!! I love his color too. Looks like he had a ton of fun  I wish Hallie would stick around like that. Peanut would, but he hates water he's more of a champ than a hunter. Looks like everyone had a blast though


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

deege39 said:


> I loved the one with the "innocent eyes" from Apollo. lol.
> 
> It looks like the dogs had a blast! I bet Hunter was wore out, eh?
> 
> Looks like fun. : )


He was. There were so many more pictures to post, but all of them were of all the dogs sleeping! 

I've never seen Hunter sleep so much in the car as we went home. 



Hallie said:


> I never really noticed how darn cute Hunter is!! I love his color too. Looks like he had a ton of fun  I wish Hallie would stick around like that. Peanut would, but he hates water he's more of a champ than a hunter. Looks like everyone had a blast though


Thanks!


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

that looked like it was tons of fun! We might be taking our dogs down to the beach next month. I"m sure Buster will have fun, he likes to roll in the water, but he can't swim. But Tanner doesn't like water but he does like being out and about to explore.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

We plan to take ours to the ocean for the first time in their lives next month. Hope they enjoy it.


----------

